# And the panel said.......



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

YEEESSSS!!!!

  

We've been approved for up to 2 children under the age of 3, or one child under the age of two.

We're so delighted.

The panel was fine, but in a roasting hot room which didn't help. Only 3 questions and then asked to wait outside.  when our SW worker told us the recommendation was that we be approved i could have hugged her! 

Had a lovely lunch, then my poor DH is off to start his new job tonight.  

Now the waiting begins......

Bx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Boggy

Fantasssssssstic news    

That is just superb    Heres hoping you and your DH do not have too long a wait until you are matched.

Take Care
Lynn xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Boggy
That is fantastic news.We are hoping for a panel date soon.Wishing you all the best for your wait hope its not to long keep us all posted.


wigantwo


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy and DH.  Glad you managed a celebratory lunch before DH starts his new job tonight.  Hope your wait is a short one.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY boggy  
well done to you and dh!!
kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy!

Its a fab feeling isn't it?!?!  We did hug our SW and cried and one of the ladies from panel came out and gave me a hug and started the tears again!

Hope neither of us are waiting too long.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy I can remember those feelings even though its many years ago now, lets hope you don't have to long of a wait.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

great news.

You are now officially expecting.x

PBMx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Woo Hoo well done Boggy, sorry i didn't post to wish you luck yesterday   i went to bed early with a migraine   I'll update the list for you  

pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

boggy - well done to you both.  hope your "pregnancy" is not too long!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo hoo  

Congratulations of being approved 

xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Boggy and DH,
your family will soon appear.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Boggy and DH,

Just want to say huge huge *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

I wish you all the luck in the world, and hope you're not waiting too long to bring your baby(s) home!!

With lots of love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Boggy & DH

fantastic news!!!  Mega 

Hope the wait isnt too long

A
x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news Boggy!!!!! I hope the wait flies by!!
Love JD xx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Yippee well done Boggy and DH, the exciting journey now awaits.

    
Rebecca x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Went shopping today, didn't buy anything but kept looking at stuff like toys and thinking not long now!

Pam - thanks for updating the list, it feels good to move up another stage!

Bx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations Boggy and dh - may your wait be short - make the most of the peace and quiet!!

best wishes LB
X

go on ............................spend a little bit


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Many congrats Boggy. Was sure I replied to this, but obviously not... hope your wait isn't too long!!
C xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great news Boggy...hope you won't wait too long!
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Boggy xx

Laine


----------

